# Stockton Swap Meet and Show April 13th



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2014)

I just got the post card in the mail. I had a good time last year, so I am going again this year.
April 13 6AM-3PM San Joaquin County Fairgrounds Building #2
Foe info call 209-948-5307


----------

